# Costume Inspiration: 300 pages of classic hollywood costumes for download



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Apparently Debbie Reynolds is having an auction of her HUGE collection of costumes on June 19. All way out of my price range, but the catalogue is a FREE PDF DOWNLOAD available here...

http://www.profilesinhistory.com/

There's costumes from Wizard of Oz, Cleopatra, Ben Hur, Planet of the Apes, Giant, Annie Get Your Gun, The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes and a lot more. (Didn't notice any sci-fi though.) There are some props and posters in there too.

I think the PDF would be a great resource for anyone who takes their Halloween costuming seriously. Enjoy.


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

oh. my. god. 

Thank you for posting that and sucking away hours of my life. I'm not even a third of the way through it, yet!


----------

